# Drop C on an eight string?



## whenthewindblows (Apr 28, 2013)

So on my six string, I play in a varient of drop c, CGCEGD. I call it "scarlet tuning" as it's the tuning Mark Holcomb and Misha wrote Scarlet in. When I had my seven string I played it in FCGCEGD, with a .78 for my F string. Now that I'm about to get my first eight string (schecter omen 8) I'd like to experiment further with this tuning and go all the way down to CGCGCEGD. However, I'd like to know some things from someone who's played that low. I know I'll need a .90 for my low C, a .78 for my low G, then my standard 6 string gauges. But is .90 too tight or loose, or will it work? Also, will I need to make any adjustments to my POD Farm tone? Would stock pickups not be able to handle it (Schecter Diamond Plus)? It has a 26.5" scale, which I know is a bit short for an 8. Will this be a problem? Thanks in advance!
Picture unrelated, it's not an Omen 8. But whatever.


----------



## Brill (Apr 28, 2013)

saome people use a .90 for E on 27" so it might be a little weird. Also on 28"people use like 0.105s for B, so you might need soemthing a little heavier.


----------



## whenthewindblows (Apr 28, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> saome people use a .90 for E on 27" so it might be a little weird. Also on 28"people use like 0.105s for B, so you might need soemthing a little heavier.



I've heard After The Burial use a .90 for Drop C and thought it sounded great


----------



## The Scenic View (Apr 28, 2013)

Why not add a higher string on your 8? For example GCGCEGDD (ala Stephen Carpenter and Wes Borland), or GCGCEGDF# adding the major third on the top.


----------



## Abolyshed (Apr 28, 2013)

That short scale will probably be an issue to go that low. Ask yourself how much flop can you put up with and what is the point where it starts to affect your tone? Sorry can't judge on the pickups, only played a schecter once.


----------



## Given To Fly (Apr 28, 2013)

On a 27" scale length guitar I was able to get a C# with a .94 Circle K string. If I had wanted a C I probably would have gone with a .98.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Apr 28, 2013)

I've tried going to D on my Damien Elite with a Circle K 0.098. Not 100% sure if it's because I need to give it a setup (highly doubt it though) but the string is a damp fart next to the other 7. I suspect that anything around and above that string size for the 26.5" scale will begin to act like a rod rather than a string as far as harmonics are concerned and as a result sound like shit.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Apr 28, 2013)

You're gunna need a 28-30 inch neck for that to sound halfway decent. My first thought when I read the thread title was to sarcastically say "Play a bass!" but in all seriousness, you're stepping into bass territory with that tuning. You're going to need a baritone length of 28+, ideally 29 or 30 inches


----------



## Abolyshed (Apr 29, 2013)

Lol ^ ya dude, bass territory for real.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 29, 2013)

I do C#1 at 30" with a 90, and I'm a guy that plays in 9s at standard scale lengths. So my guess is that would be way too floppy for you. Plug it into the string tension calculator to figure out what you need. 

I'm not sure you'd want that tuning anyway because that doesn't give you a lot of variation with so many low Cs. But it would be interesting to see if you like it.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 29, 2013)

I was using .090 at 25.5" for my low F1, and .125 for my low Bb0, when several of my 8-strings were tuned in full fifths (Bb0 - B4). 

I highly recommend using a string tension calculator to figure out your progressive tensions, avoiding having a low string which has less tension than everything else on the instrument. 

Avoid being one of those people who never figure out how to do it right, or who just repeat the "common" (read as "stated without trying") wisdom of how it just doesn't work. 

Good luck!


----------



## Geoff8string (Apr 30, 2013)

whenthewindblows said:


> So on my six string, I play in a varient of drop c, CGCEGD. I call it "scarlet tuning" as it's the tuning Mark Holcomb and Misha wrote Scarlet in. When I had my seven string I played it in FCGCEGD, with a .78 for my F string. Now that I'm about to get my first eight string (schecter omen 8) I'd like to experiment further with this tuning and go all the way down to CGCGCEGD. However, I'd like to know some things from someone who's played that low. I know I'll need a .90 for my low C, a .78 for my low G, then my standard 6 string gauges. But is .90 too tight or loose, or will it work? Also, will I need to make any adjustments to my POD Farm tone? Would stock pickups not be able to handle it (Schecter Diamond Plus)? It has a 26.5" scale, which I know is a bit short for an 8. Will this be a problem? Thanks in advance!
> Picture unrelated, it's not an Omen 8. But whatever.



I have Damien Elite 8 and tuned to C# for months and loved it but dont currently use that tuning. I used .80 to .010 and seem to work just fine.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Apr 30, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> saome people use a .90 for E on 27" so it might be a little weird. Also on 28"people use like 0.105s for B, so you might need soemthing a little heavier.



Most people use 80s... not 90s...


----------



## Arcanerain (May 1, 2013)

I had the 8th string on my rga8 in c the othe day using an 85 gauge string. It sounded as though it could have used a heavier gauge and the stock pickups in my omen sound slightly better. I have an 85 gauge bass string in my omen fr drop E and that's not quite tight enough for my liking so you'll probably need approximately a 100 gauge for C. The pickups will probably sound relatively muddy but if you like that then it will be good and the tighter strings does help the sound. I would probably recommend a 27" ibanez or one of the 28" schecters which will help the clarity of the notes on the low end and lower gauge can be used. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Brill (May 1, 2013)

Rook said:


> 10-90 in drop E





Given To Fly said:


> .94 as my 8th string tuned to E.





WaffleTheEpic said:


> Most people use 80s... not 90s...




some, not *Most*.


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 1, 2013)

Double drop c  I have done it before too goof off with my band's material and it was so fun to have the octave below drop c on there

CGCGCFAD


----------



## ben_hurt (May 1, 2013)

I use a 98 for C#1 on my RG2228 (27" scale). The tension is good, but it really sounds like a bass string. I tried a 80, which I found too floppy, but may be a lot easier to get a 'traditional' djent-y sound out of. The 98 is fat and thumpy, which I have grown to like. The 7th string sounds more like a standard grindy metal guitar string - I'm using a 72 on that and it's tuned to G# (so two steps above the standard 8th string tuning).

All that being said, I'm still experimenting with gagues - you'll have to try a few different sizes to find one that sounds and feels right to you. We all have different tastes for tones.


----------



## ben_hurt (May 9, 2013)

Update, for anyone who is interested: I have an 86 on my low string (C#1) now. It sounds a lot different than the 98 and feels a bit too floppy. I still had to unwind the top layer to get it into the locking bridge and tuning peg of my RG2228. I like the sound when using my bridge pickup, but the neck pickup sounds muddy (for that string).


----------



## rockskate4x (May 9, 2013)

tuning up makes more sense to me... here are some numbers to show what i'm talking about. (Circle K strings). I just sandwiched the Scarlet tuning between a low and a high G.

len 26.5
G4 .008 ckplg == 15.92#
D4 .011 ckplg == 16.9#
G3 .017 ckplg == 17.97#
E3 .021 ckwng == 18.55#
C3 .027 ckwng == 19.07#
G2 .037 ckwng == 19.3#
C2 .057 ckwng == 19.48#
G1 .076 ckwng == 19.39#


----------



## Rook (May 9, 2013)

I use an 90 for E on 27, it sounds utterly ridiculous at C, in a bad way, it's horrendous.

I makes a noise played open, but if you fret it it sounds like a rattly farty mess.


----------



## guy in latvia (May 10, 2013)

i have a circle K 92 in E on 27" and i think its too loose... i would strongly advise against tuning that low...


----------

